# DIY: Vibrating Parts Tumbler



## Alex (17/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/7/15)

What's this for?


----------



## BuzzGlo (17/7/15)

Nice.


----------



## Smoke187 (17/7/15)

This dude is baddass, using scissors to cut screw, decent circle with a hacksaw and to top it off, a hand drill


----------

